# totalité des mails sur "mail" ?



## GLAUTTI (23 Novembre 2011)

Je viens d'acquerir un ipad2 > c est génial.
Mais sur mail, j'ai acces à seulement mes 200 derniers mails; es t il possible d'avoir acces à la totalité de mes mails ? ou se trouve un tel parametrage ? (ma boite mail est .gmail.com)
merci d 'avance


----------



## Heatflayer (23 Novembre 2011)

Salut

À défaut d'avoir tous tes mails, tu peux toujours faire une recherche par mot clés sur ton iPad, ou sur le serveur, et donc avoir accès aux mails qui ne sont pas sur l'iPad.

J'espère avoir été clair


----------



## GLAUTTI (23 Novembre 2011)

merci .... 
dois je en conclure qu il est impossible d avoir accés à tous les mails à partir d un ipad 2
?


----------



## ToTTo (23 Novembre 2011)

Salut,

J'ai l'iPad 2 aussi, mais pourtant moi j'ai accès à tout mes mails.
Mais l'iPad n'est peut-être pas assez puissant pour que tu puisse voir tout tes mails, j'ai le 32 Go, si tu as le 16 Go c'est normale que ça ne peut pas afficher tout tes mails car la mémoire n'est pas assez haute pour faire cela.

Cordialement,
ToTTo.


----------



## ToTTo (25 Novembre 2011)

Perso, je trouve que GMAIL bug très beaucoup, j'avais un compte, du jour au lendemain il a été supprimé tout seul.


----------

